# كل اللهجات: مَلمَل



## Arabic Guru

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نقول في العامية عن الشخص بطيء الحركة: ململ
وهي هنا تستخدم في غير مقامها (محلّها) وهو الشخص السريع..فماذا تقولون؟


----------



## إسكندراني

ليس له اسم في مصر، لكننا نقول أنه ماشي *​بيتمختر*


----------



## Arabic Guru

ليس المقصود التبختر وإنما المشي ببطء مثل الحلزون أو السلحفاة


----------



## إسكندراني

نعم نقول أن السلحفاة ماشية بتتمختر 
أو ماشية على مهلها


----------

